# Schnee aus objekten (monodoks logo)



## PhoToSHopRultDasHaus (4. Dezember 2002)

hi!

wie kann ich schneehäufchen, oder schneeflocken in photoshop machen?

Danke Julius


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2002)

zeichne mit einem brush größe 13 die groben schneehaufen,
mit der größe 9, 4 die kleinen fitzel oder weniger schnee.

geb der ebene den ebenen effekt "abgeflachte kanten und relief" 
mach unten stat schwarz blau und deckkraft auf 25%


so oder so in der art habe ich das gemacht


----------



## Christoph (4. Dezember 2002)

btw @PhoToSHopRultDasHaus
netter nick


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Dezember 2002)

Schneefalltutorial
Ansonsten kannst du bei der Erklärung von smallB auch noch den Windfilter anwenden um ein paar Eiszapfen zu erstellen, schaut um die Jahreszeit auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Dezember 2002)

hier findest Du noch ein videotutorial zu diesem Thema 

wollen Sie mehr erfahren => .:klick:.


----------

